# Abrir y cerrar rele con un pulsador



## hijodelfari (Ene 4, 2006)

Hola amigos, primero de todo feliz año a todos y felicitaros por el excelente foro, lo acabo de descubrir y me parece muy interesante.

y ahora la duda.

Necesito un circuito que parece sencillo pero le estoy dando vueltas y no consigo obtener ninguno que haga lo que quiero y me siento un poco bobo por que parece muy sencillo. 

Lo que pretendo es activar y desactivar un rele, que controla unas luces, mediante un unico pulsador. El pulsador esta normalmente cerrado, masa, y cuando lo pulso es un circuito abierto. por tanto como puedo hacer que con este unico pulsador y teniendo masa normalmente y una abierto cuando lo pulso activar y desactivar el rele. He intentado con puertas logicas y con un 555 y siempre tengo el mismo problema.


he pensado como ultimo recurso utilizar un sencillo pic 12c508 con un programa sencillisimo pero me ronda la cabeza que se puede diseñar un circuito muy sencillo que haga esta funcion, lo que pasa que no se me ocurre.


un saludo y perdon por el toston que he soltado.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Ene 4, 2006)

el flip flop 4013 es un CMOS, por lo que debes tomar las precauciones debidas para manipularlo...
como por ejemplo la mas importante, pon tu cuerpo a tierra (toca el suelo o la carcaza de tu computador antes de tocar el chip, ya que puedes estar cargado con electricidad estatica y al momento de tocar el chip lo destruyes al instante)...

bueno... lo ke respecta al funcionamiento creo ke el diagrama de tiempo ke dibuje abajo del circuito lo explica todo..

tan pronto presiones el pulsador NORMAL CERRADO, se producira un cambio de nivel de BAJO  a ALTO, por lo que es un flanco ASCENDENTE, lo cual este maldito esta esperando para cambiar el estado de sus salidas (Q y su complemento)
tan pronto se deje de presionar el pulsador se producira un flanco descendente por lo cual no tendra efecto en el flip flop, pero si luego presionas denuevo el pulsador, abriendo el circuito ke conecta la pata 3 del chip con GND, ocurrira lo mismo de al principio... un flanco ASCENDENTE por lo que la salida conmutara nuevamente...

- cabe destacar ke en los pulsadores mecanicos pueden existir REBOTES que son pequeñas fugas en arcos electricos que se producen mientras se abren o se cierran los mecanismos de contacto., por lo que pueden producir que el flip flop cambie de estado mas de 1 vez por cada pulsacion.... lo que debes hacer es agregar un capacitor de 100 nF lo mas cercano fisicamente posible al chip, entre VCC y GND, y luego otro capacitor ceramico de unos 1000 pF (1 nF) entre los terminales del pulsador...


----------



## hijodelfari (Ene 4, 2006)

hola morbidangel, realmente me has dejado sin palabras. Te estoy muy agradecido por tu tiempo y el esquema que te has currado, sinceramente mil gracias!!!!!!!!.

una preguntilla si no te importa, es bastante comun este integrado??, lo encontraré facil en cualquier tienda, no???, he estado mirando los esquemas de philips (HEF) y veo que lo puedo alimentar sin problemas con 12 voltios, no¿¿¿.

un saludo y repito muxas gracias.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Ene 5, 2006)

por ser cmos, tiene la ventaja soobre los TTL de poder ser alimentado en general hasta unos 18 o 16 Vdc...
en comparacion con los TTL ke son de hasta maximo 5.5 V
asi ke ningun problema compadre... chantale los 12V con confianza


----------



## fabricior (Ago 9, 2006)

no puedo ver el esquema que has dibujado, tengo el mismo problema y me gustaria poder verlo, gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 9, 2006)

fabricior dijo:
			
		

> no puedo ver el esquema que has dibujado, tengo el mismo problema y me gustaria poder verlo, gracias



Hola, pruebe dándole un clik  y si no funciona nos vuelve a avisar :9

Saludos


----------



## yonas (May 3, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro pero no en este ocio.
Respecto al pulsador, necesito saber si valdria uno permanentemente abierto y en q patillas colocarlo.

Gracias


----------



## stevenson (Jun 17, 2008)

ahi te dejo este link espero que te sirva http://www.soloelectronica.net/ON-OFF.htm


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 13, 2009)

aquíi dejo unos circuitos con dos flipflop la diferencia es que uno esta con tipo D y otro con un JK como T, tienen diferancias en los flancos, puedes usar un pulsador abierto o cerrado, lu unico que cambias son los flancos de subida y de vajada que son con los que funcionan espero te sirva,como dice MorbidAngel_ tienes que agregar unos condensadores por lo del rebote
 ,
 tambien puedes agregar un transistor como el bc547 conectando la base a la salida del flip flop el emisor a gnd y colector a la bobina de un  relé para proteger el circuito.


----------



## defilippo (Ene 14, 2009)

Hola les hago una pregunta: ¿a los capacitores que hay que conectar (100 nF y 1 nF) hay que conectarlos en paralelo a la alimentacion del integrado y a los terminales del pulsador?
Gracias


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 14, 2009)

defilippo dijo:
			
		

> Hola les hago una pregunta: ¿a los capacitores que hay que conectar (100 nF y 1 nF) hay que conectarlos en paralelo a la alimentacion del integrado y a los terminales del pulsador?
> Gracias



fijate en lo que dice MorbidAngel_ más ariba ai esta la respuesta, dice que el condensador de 100nf deve estar conectado entre vcc y tierra, lo mas apegado posible al pin de alimentacion del integrado, el de 1nf va en paralelo a los terminales del pulsador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

Miren esta idea

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/130039/


----------



## Saint_ (Ene 14, 2009)

Comentario:
En caso de los circuitos con flip-flop, no se les hace que les falta el eliminador de rebotes...


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ene 14, 2009)

Saludos

¿Como puedo hacer que el circuito de esta pagina en lugar de usar un rele mecanico sea de estado solido?
¿hay mejores alternativas que esta para uno "on-off" de estado solido?

http://www.soloelectronica.net/on_off_2.htm

gracias de antemano


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 14, 2009)

no soy muy perito en el tema pero, por lo que yo entiendo, los flipflops estan compuestos por combinaciones de compuertas lógicas. el accionaniento mecanicanico del pulsador, genera rebote, solo que en ecociones, es muy alto,como  para pasar de un estado a otro.
Por otro lado he encontrado en varios foros de otras paginas que utilizan circuitos RC para evitar etsa perturbación


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 14, 2009)

LORD KSPER dijo:
			
		

> Saludos
> 
> ¿Como puedo hacer que el circuito de esta pagina en lugar de usar un rele mecanico sea de estado solido?
> ¿hay mejores alternativas que esta para uno "on-off" de estado solido?
> ...



No hay que hacer cambios... solo coloca el relevador de estado solido en los bornes de conexion donde va la bobina del electromecanico, verifica que soporte 12V y revisa que la polaridad sea la adecuada por que algunos reles de estado solido tienen polaridad, El diodo D1 es opcional si quieres usar estado solido... lo puedes quitar sin problemas


----------



## leadilla (Ago 23, 2010)

Estoy tratando de desifrar como hacerlo con dos reles, o sea que prenda el primero, prenda el segundo (el primero apagado) , y apague. No puedo desifrarlo si alguien me da una mano podria serme de mucha utilidad


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola.

Usa el CD4017 como contador hasta 3.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## PrincipianteForever (Sep 3, 2010)

Mi pregunta es como hacer que ese pulsador no sea algo fisico me explico, quiero controlar cargas como por ejemplo una bombilla y con tenciones de alterna de 220v, y lo que quiero hacer es mandar un impulso desde el ordenador y que el relé se mantenga activado hasta que le vuelva a mandar otro impulso desde el ordenador por el puerto.

He estado mirando y creo que se hacen con reles biestables pero no se muy bien como funcionan ni cual seria el mas acorde con lo que necesito ni encuentro ningun ejemplo ni esquema que me ayude.

Otra pregunta sería si se puede utilizar el esquema que hay en la pagina de pablin pero añadiendole un biestable para que haga el pulsador que yo quiero hacer y ya que active el optoacoplador MOC 3041.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/triac220/

Ayuda por favor!!!!! y por supuesto muchas gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## manu69 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola a todos he estado mirando los circuitos del 555 como flip-flop y me gustaria saber si hay alguna manera de que al activar el pulsador tenga que mantenerlo un segundo o dos pulsado para hevitar cambios de estado por accidente.........el circuito seria para conectar o desconectar el receptor de un coche r/c evitando los engorrosos interruptores convencionales que se ensucian y se quedan agarrotados o por golpes te pueden desactivar el receptor....
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Selkir (Oct 24, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Miren esta idea
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/130039/




Hola Fogonazo.
Hace mucho que no toco el tema de los flip-flip y todo eso, así que ante la duda pregunto:
¿Al pulsar el pulsador mantiene un estado indefinidamente y al volverlo a pulsar vuelvo al otro estado de manera indefinida? Es que es lo que ando buscando jeje.


----------



## miguelus (Oct 24, 2013)

Selkir dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo.
> Hace mucho que no toco el tema de los flip-flip y todo eso, así que ante la duda pregunto:
> ¿Al pulsar el pulsador mantiene un estado indefinidamente y al volverlo a pulsar vuelvo al otro estado de manera indefinida? Es que es lo que ando buscando jeje.



Buenas noches.

La respuestaa a tu pregunta es si, pero por supuesto, tienes que mantener alimentado el Flip-Flop.

Te dejo un PDF con una aplicación que hace lo que necesitas.
Uno esta realizado con un Flip-Flop JK tipo 74LS76 y el otro con un Flip-Flop D tipo 74LS74
Ambos están simulados con Proteus

Sal U2


----------



## Selkir (Nov 8, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> ...tienes que mantener alimentado el Flip-Flop.



Te refieres a no quitarle la alimentación (Vcc) mientras está trabajando? En principio no se debería quitar, sino mal asunto jeje
Lo voy a usar para un previo de bajo que estoy tratando de armar, y quiero hacerle la conmutación por pulsadores.

Por cierto, ¿si pongo en paralelo con el diodo y el relé un led con su respectiva resistencia pasa algo? ¿tendría que usar un transistor que aguantase más corriente?


----------

